# Powerbait in the fridge?



## 30kaine (Mar 11, 2009)

This may sound pretty idiotic but, say in the middle of the summer I am not using my trout Powerbait and I don't want it to go to waste(by accidentally leaving it in the garage and having it become liquid)...can I put it in the fridge or just keep it room temperature to save it? 

I don't really know, I just assume this stuff to last forever as it is anyway. Thanks for the help everyone.


----------



## DavidH (Apr 1, 2009)

Hmmm...I would be interested to hear some opinions on this as well.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

I kept some in the fridge from trout fishing in Colorado from 5 years ago, and just gave it to my father in law, who has been using it with success. There is 6 jars of it, and it looks and smells just like new.


----------



## 30kaine (Mar 11, 2009)

Interesting, thanks for the info.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I've never refrigerated powerbait and I've had some for 6 years. It's still like new.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

I leave my stuff in the basement. Have had some jars of it for years and it is still the same consistency and works just as well as if I just bought it.


----------

